# Affordable Mk1 air ride?



## Nick the Pirate (Jun 22, 2010)

I ran across Oldskoolvw's air support kit. I daily drive my rabbit and I would like to be static low, but its just not practical. I was wondering if any one has had any experience with this set up. Or if there is a better one out there? I am looking to stay somewhat inexpensive for this.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

inexpensive and air ride dont go well together. 

even used you're looking at some $$

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5162778-mk1-front-air-setup-with-managment


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

i sold my bagyards for 1200 bucks


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

I was looking to go cheap also ,needless to say is i could have bagged 2 cars for what i paid in the end 

Keeping it on a budget is hard


----------



## Nick the Pirate (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm thinkin sticking with my coils seems like a better idea right now.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Its better in the end when you have the extra cash to build it the way you want :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

As a hardcore a1 guy who is becoming progressively more addicted to air, I say that you can get a budget kit together. It won't be new and you may have to tweak a few things, but it should fit your budget. The other thing is that you don't have to buy everything at once, which makes things alot more affordable. I just found a kit for a mk2 that I'm picking up this weekend for my Rabbit for $450, and all it is missing is a compressor, air line and a few fittings. There are deals out there, you just have to be patient and wait for the right one to come along. :thumbup:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm going with OldSkool's set and should be installing before the month is over. I've had it in my hands for a couple weeks now and it's a top-notch kit, all of his parts are put together very well and in no way feels like a "budget" kit even though I feel his pricepoint was very budget-friendly. After buying his kit new and picking up the management second hand from a friend, I have less than $1500 into parts. 

It looks like bagriders might be offering a mk1 kit now (more than $2K), but when I started putting my stuff together, no one had a true mk1 kit.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

16v_HOR said:


> As a hardcore a1 guy who is becoming progressively more addicted to air, I say that you can get a budget kit together. It won't be new and you may have to tweak a few things, but it should fit your budget. The other thing is that you don't have to buy everything at once, which makes things alot more affordable. I just found a kit for a mk2 that I'm picking up this weekend for my Rabbit for $450, and all it is missing is a compressor, air line and a few fittings. There are deals out there, you just have to be patient and wait for the right one to come along. :thumbup:


 true. thats how i budget built my mk3. traded some parts and spent about 300 cash and the only thing i got used were my rear chapman struts


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Remember Nick, air ride is like legos. You dont have to build everything at once. If you are just looking for a little more help getting of obstacles, you might just start with the front and add the back later.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nick the Pirate (Jun 22, 2010)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> Remember Nick, air ride is like legos. You dont have to build everything at once. If you are just looking for a little more help getting of obstacles, you might just start with the front and add the back later.
> 
> Hope that helps!


This makes sense. And also sounds like a good idea. But what I'm wondering is how would this affect my handling? I like a stiffer ride for cornering.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We're hoping to start a group buy for some affordable Mk1 kits in the near future. Shoot me a PM for details.


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Bags are fairly plush on a MK1 if you are rolling low. Adding air pressure can help a ton but you suffer in ride height. Having dampening adjustable struts is a good way to firm it up a little.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> Bags are fairly plush on a MK1 if you are rolling low. Adding air pressure can help a ton but you suffer in ride height. Having dampening adjustable struts is a good way to firm it up a little.


exactly. cars are so light doesnt take much air pressure to lift, keeping ride nice and smooth.


----------



## Nick the Pirate (Jun 22, 2010)

I was going to have h&r ultralows for coils. So if I had those all the way down with bags, I could have the bags filled for a stiffer ride?


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Nick the Pirate said:


> I was going to have h&r ultralows for coils. So if I had those all the way down with bags, I could have the bags filled for a stiffer ride?


Yes but that will limit your lift height. The other thing you have to consider is what size wheel and tire you run. You can only go so low with it before you hit your tire. The bag is much larger than a coilover spring. It cant slide behind your tire/wheel.


----------



## Nick the Pirate (Jun 22, 2010)

Well I don't mind limiting the lift height, I can deal with being low. I plan on running 15x7's or my p-slots, I haven't decided yet. with pulled arches. And I wanted to run the strut risers.


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

With that arrangement, stock towers and 165/45R15's it should yield you close to this-










All up is this-










That said, the only "firm ride you will get is at or near lock up. Any taller tire means less low unless you plan on some serious surgery.


----------



## Nick the Pirate (Jun 22, 2010)

Well if I ran a 14x6 I could get them behind the fenders more easy. and with the ultralows with raised strut towers should get a good low. I don't mind being low aired up. But aired out I would be happy with setting oil pan or frame.


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Nick the Pirate said:


> Well if I ran a 14x7 I could get them behind the fenders more easy. and with the ultralows with raised strut towers should get a good low. I don't mind being low aired up. But aired out I would be happy with setting oil pan or frame.


If you run a taller tire you wouldn't lay frame or pan without serious surgery. I had the narrow my front end by two inches to lay frame on a 165/50. But at that point I will be nearly tucking wheel. Check out my truck build- click here 

Plan on breaking out your welder my friend. You need to perform-

tower lift
c notch
shortened axles
And maybe much much more.

Wheel and tire combos are tougher to hit with a MK1. Now you can step to some 13's on 175/50's and easily lay frame.

To put it simply, the MK1 chassis is a piss poor design and we have to hack it up to make it fly.

Here are some custom control arms I built to free up the control arm and ball joint binding as well as net me a 2" narrowing of the front end. 










Yeah... I could have made something out tubing but this cost me nothing to build.


----------



## Nick the Pirate (Jun 22, 2010)

So a 15x7 with a smaller tire would be better than a 14x6 with a stock tire size?

Damn mk1's everything is never simple. I don't have any fabrication skills. my ideas always seem to outreach my skills. Oh well.


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Nick the Pirate said:


> So a 15x7 with a smaller tire would be better than a 14x6 with a stock tire size?
> 
> Damn mk1's everything is never simple. I don't have any fabrication skills. my ideas always seem to outreach my skills. Oh well.


Nope... there are options though. Shoot me an email- [email protected]


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Finally got the Oldskool kit installed over the weekend. Unibody is sitting on the rear beam out back, axles are keeping me off the ground up front. Big thanks to minor_threat for the install


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks damn good brotha! Looking forward to seeing it post notch!


----------



## Nick the Pirate (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks awesome! Makes me want air even more now!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> Looks damn good brotha! Looking forward to seeing it post notch!


what he said :thumbup:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> We're hoping to start a group buy for some affordable Mk1 kits in the near future. Shoot me a PM for details.


definitely interested if you guys come up with some good options for the rears :beer:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

What do you mean by "good options" for the rear? The universal Air Lifts I have on my car cost about 300 bucks on Amazon/eBay and get you about as low as you could ever want. And their dampening is adjustable.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

got the same stuff on the back of mine... would be interested in something a little more high quality.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Where do you feel they lack quality? I think they're solid pieces and work very nicely (so far).


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Where do you feel they lack quality? I think they're solid pieces and work very nicely (so far).


both of mine developed slow leaks eventually around where the bags are clamped...

granted i daily drove the car 60-70 miles round trip on my commute to work for most of a year... but im sure thats more abuse than they were meant to take


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Ahhh, that's good to know. For now, I'd be really interested in a legit air strut for the fronts just so I wouldn't have to fuss with a BOC setup. However, OldSkool has done a great job with his setup.

I can't wait to get out and really tool around with my car this weekend, I've got new plug wires that need to go on so it doesn't sound like an army tank.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Son of Planforrobert, car looks real good so far. Just curious, what sized wheels and tires are on your car in the pics?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks man :thumbup:

Those are 13's from an old Dodge Omni, wrapped in 175/50 Federals


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Ahhh, that's good to know. For now, I'd be really interested in a legit air strut for the fronts just so I wouldn't have to fuss with a BOC setup. However, OldSkool has done a great job with his setup.


indeed, and im glad i spent the money on nice hardware for the fronts as i was debating a bag over coil setup initially.


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> indeed, and im glad i spent the money on nice hardware for the fronts as i was debating a bag over coil setup initially.


I wish there was a best of both worlds. With a BOC, I like that the bag can be moved for different wheel tire combos.


----------

